# Travel Destinations > North America >  Poppy Playtime Chapter 1 Free Online

## brucehugill

Poppy Playtime is a new game that has pleased horror and survival lovers in the heart of autumn. It also features puzzle aspects. It is available to play on PC in Steam. It features very easy gameplay, so you wont have to struggle with the controls for a long time and you are able to learn how to play quite fast. All you need to do is move about and use a particular equipment. You are possible to discover him in one of the rooms.

The games plot centres around an abandoned toy factory. The main protagonist of the game used to work on it. One day something weird happened, as a result of which many people disappeared. Now, many years later, the main protagonist returns to find out the truth about what happened.

When a man first reaches a game location, then nothing confronts him at first. He merely has to dash around rooms and corridors, sometimes listening to recordings. Also throughout the procedure, you need to find GrabPack.

Next, the main protagonist of poppy playtime game is going to enter the hall, where he will be met by a large anthropomorphic monster statue. In his hand, he has a key that must be taken away. In the end, the character will find that the monster isn't there after a few tweaks.

----------


## mccartytorres9

Good games new!

----------

